# EV motorcycle low-buck project



## unionthug (Jan 21, 2011)

just beginning a low-buck project build on a 1980 Yamaha xs400, should i use wire spokes or the alloy wheels ? what about front brakes the wires are drum type while the alloy are disc, any thought here ?


----------



## scoot440 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would stick with the mags. The weight difference is nominal, they look better (on that bike, especially), they clean easier, and you will want the front disc to accommodate the extra weight/inertia of the batteries.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Unless you are building it for bicycle speeds, definitely use the disc brakes. 

Later,
Keith


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Alloy wheels with disc, absolutely.


----------

